# What are 4-Color Prints?



## jollytee24 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi guys,

Quick question: What are 4 color plastisol prints?

Thanks!


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

They are plastisol transfers that can have unlimited colors because they are printed using combinations of cyan, magenta, yellow and black – also know as 4-color process.


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

I was thinking it was a design that had four colors to it


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You have spot color where you can count each individual color. A four color spot print might include something like black, white, red, blue. Spot colors may be 1 or more colors. 

A process color print uses four transparent inks, magenta, cyan, yellow and black to produce many colors, like a photo. The inks go down wet on wet and depending on many variables, mesh, halftone, etc.; will combine to produce different colors. Black is not strictly necessary but its tough to get rich blacks without it. Look up Subtractive Color Theory.


----------

